# Honey Holes



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

I was thinking the other day.......for a moment.....say a person comes to the end of their hunting days and has a ton of information on known honey holes, water, coordinates, etc. Granted things change big time in the mountains from the herd, tendencies, spring locations, drought, beatles, invasive plant life..........I could go on and on. I track everything and have compiled information that we have acquired over the years. I have a lot of info of certain areas but there are a ton of places that I have not explored.

Anyhow, question is.......what would be the value of a "Utah Honeyhole Bible"? Just a question...I have no intention on doing such a thing. That said I sure feel that there would be a major market for it if the right people got together and published their knowledge.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

You are probably correct- it would sell to the " I want it now" generation. It goes against so much that I was brought up believing about hunting/fishing. My son will get my knowledge of "honey holes"- hopefully what little is left he will get to enjoy as I did. Money means so little to me now-


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

Agreed 100% Packfish. Question was hypothetical for me. My son has spent a ton of time with me looking for spots as has my brother and two other friends. We all agree what we will share with others, and who it is to be shared with. We have traded some info on here with some.

I just see a ton of people coming on the forum asking where after they have drawn a tag. It reminds me of the kids that play the video games and trade cheat sheets with each other. I am all for trading general info but people need to spend some time out of the house. What good is a treasure hunt without looking?


----------



## Huntoholic (Sep 17, 2008)

I guess one of the things that came to mind was the amount of time I got to learn while actually hunting. I learned patterns for elk while archery deer hunting at a time when there was very few archery hunters out. I got to hunt the same area from August till November. As far as hunting an area and learning as you go, those days are pretty much gone. 

I know some will say you can always go scouting any time or tag along with others but for me it is just not the same. I guess that is why I hate to see it go to only drawing a tag once every 5 to 10 years. 

I personally would share with the ones you care about and let it go at that.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I think most people hold the good places pretty close to their vest as they should. I have shared general information with a few folks through private messages and never even so much as a thanks. I think those who don't make the effort to get out and only rely upon mooching info from the forum likely don't deserve any help. To ask for general access info and then go scouting is one thing, but it seems that most requesting info are making their first ever post and have some long sob story and then that their kid has leukemia and this is their last hunt before they die and they just can't get out to scout because his days are numbered and......IF they can't make any effort to research they will likely make no effort to keep your information private, take care of the area (not littering all over). If real information is to be given be sure it is someone you trust. Ok, someone else want the soapbox?


----------

